# Auf MySQL DB zugreifen



## rikro (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab ne frage...
Ich hab mir MySQL installiert (einmal als IIS mit PHP und MySQL und dann mit XAMMP dabei...

Aber er sagt immer Acces denied...
Die Daten stimmen aber, ich hab beim PHPmyAdmin nen User und ne DB eingerichtet...

Wo könnte es dran liegen?
Wenn ihr sonst noch Informationen braucht, fragt...


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. Mai 2004)

Bei welcher Art des Zugriffes meint er, dass Du keinen Zugriff hast?

Hast im MySQL einen entsprechenden User eingerichtet? Hast Du diesem auch die notwendigen Rechte auf die Datenbank gegeben? Vielleicht schreibst Du, was Du genau bei der Installation gemacht hast, was schon mal gegangen ist, was jetzt genau nicht geht usw.


----------



## rikro (23. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab XAMPP installiert, da ist ja MySQL dabei...
Dann hab ich per PHPmyAdmin dem User root ein Passwort zugeteilt, und den User rikro hinzugefügt, die Rechte für die Datenbank angelegt, als dass nicht geklappt hat, hab ich alle Rechte hinzugefügt dies gibt...

Er sagt aber immer Access denied...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Mai 2004)

mySQL bietet die Möglichkeit, Rechte datenbankabhängig als auch global zu setzen. Dein root-User hat immer Zugriff und wenn dein zweiter unprivilegierter User irgendwo keinen Zugriff hat, musst du diesem den entsprechend zuweisen. Nach Rechteänderungen noch ein FLUSH PRIVILEGES ausführen und gut ist.


----------



## rikro (23. Mai 2004)

Mhh...
Er liest jetzt aus den Datenbanken auch was aus, nur er zeigt weiterhin diese Fehlermeldung an:


```
Warning: mysql_connect(): Access denied for user: 'rikro@localhost' (Using password: YES) in C:\webserver\xampp\htdocs\counter\config.inc.php on line 47
```

Als Beispiel für den Counter...
Nur wie gesagt, aus der DB liest er aus...

Und da, wo ich ein

```
or die (mysql_error())
```
dahinter gehängt hab, hab ich nur den oberen Fehler, sont meint er, alle MySQL-Strings haben fehler...

Auch ist in den sonstiges Tabellen was drin, nur das zeigt er nicht an...


----------



## rikro (24. Mai 2004)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber...

Arne...
Wie mache ich FLUSH PRIVILEGS?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Mai 2004)

-> Neuen User in phpMyAdmin erstellen
-> keine globalen Rechte vergeben
-> Privileges aufrufen und datenbankspezifische Rechte (SELECT; INSERT; UPDATE, ....) vergeben


----------

